# Sharpening Stone



## Zouaoua (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey,

I'm new to this forum and so I hope I do everything I should do and sorry if I don't!

I just got a sharpening set which I am very pleased about. It is a Stanley double sided oil stone with a fine and medium grade.
(there is also a guide/jig type thing to get the correct angle for the bevel etc.

Here is a link to it (although I got 3 chisels in the box too and i bought it from the highstreet not online)

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManSubCategory.asp?MID=STA&CID=14&SCID=189

The trouble is I was wandering which of the sides on the stone is fine or medium as I cannot find an answer anyware and it doesn't tell you on the stone/box. Both the sides feel as rough as each other too. Are these colour coded in any way? Or is there another way of finding out? Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The lighter colored side is the finer grit (on that stone)




.


----------



## Zouaoua (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok thanks very much!


----------

